# Trying To Find Owner



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Don't know if this is the right thread...hope so...

A rehabber I know calls me when she finds pigeons with bands. I am unable to locate this particular owner from the band info.

I checked AU search but no record was found. 

Not sure where to go from here. Even looked in our East Valley telephone book but no such name was listed.

BAND INFORMATION:

*AU 2008 446 R. MAZUR* 

I would hope that someone would have the information _somewhere..._

MANY THANKS

Shi


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Squeeeeks ... try this: 

Club Name	: 
Club Code	:	R. MAZUR	
Club Secretary	:	RICHARD MAZUR	
City	:	SCOTTSDALE	
State	:	AZ	
Phone No.	:	480-683-3698

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW/! THAT WAS FAST, JOHN!!! MANY THANKS! 

Is there any way I can access where you found this information, for future reference??

Scottsdale is a town just a few stone throws away!! I will go and call right away!!

LOVE and APPRECIATIVE HUGS 

Shi


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It is under the AU 2008 Band List on their site which lists clubs alphabetically, and this one is under 'R' - looks like a one man band, so to speak.

John


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Crap, John... don't reveal trade secrets! Just say "no". Next thing you know, everybody will know how!

Pidgey


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> don't reveal trade secrets!


Awww Pidgey - is that _another _"guy thing"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Many thanks, again, John! Loved your - ah - "pun."

Hugs
Shi

AND, for YOU, Mr. Pidgey, I have ONE "WORD"...*PfBRAPPTT!!*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dezirrae said:


> Awww Pidgey - is that _another _"guy thing"


Honestly, I don't know why someone hasn't posted instructions on how to look up bands, including me. It's NOT a big secret and I see no reason everyone should sit around waiting for someone who knows how to look up the bands give the info. ALL bands aren't easy to trace, but the AU, IF, CU and most NPA bands are pretty simple. 
I would post the info here, but it would just get lost in the shuffle sooner or later. 
Maybe a sticky is in order? 
I'll be glad to write something up if someone wants me to.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dezirrae said:


> Awww Pidgey - is that _another _"guy thing"


Nope, Dez, TRUST ME...it's a "PIDGEY THING." 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT IDEA, RENEE!!!

I HIGHLY RECOMMEND YOU!!

MANY THANKS

I didn't think to check any further than just to report what the band said on their site. Actually, I didn't know HOW to go any further...

In fact, could this particular band be used as a "model?"

Will let all know what I find out... 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Maybe a sticky is in order?
> I'll be glad to write something up if someone wants me to.


I think that would be fantastic Renee!! I vote *Yes* (and thank you... in advance).

Hope y'll know I was only teasing our Pidgey  secrets & cold pizza...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dezirrae said:


> I think that would be fantastic Renee!! I vote *Yes* (and thank you... in advance).
> 
> *Hope y'll know I was only teasing our Pidgey  secrets & cold pizza.*..


Oh, of course, Dez!

Since, for some strange reason, I think of Pidgy as my "adopted brother," I tease and torment him too. This is my sworn duty as an older sister! 

Since he thinks I'm a nutcase,  we're even! 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dezirrae said:


> I think that would be fantastic Renee!! I vote *Yes* (and thank you... in advance).
> 
> Hope y'll know I was only teasing our Pidgey  secrets & cold pizza...


Done:........may be something that needs to be added? One of the Mods will have to make it a sticky. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=30249


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> Honestly, I don't know why someone hasn't posted instructions on how to look up bands, including me. It's NOT a big secret and I see no reason everyone should sit around waiting for someone who knows how to look up the bands give the info. ALL bands aren't easy to trace, but the AU, IF, CU and most NPA bands are pretty simple.
> I would post the info here, but it would just get lost in the shuffle sooner or later.
> 
> *Maybe a sticky is in order?*
> I'll be glad to write something up if someone wants me to.


I just did sticky your 'How to research a pigeon band' thread in the general forum, Renee 
I saw it before coming here & thought it was definitely worthy of being placed in the sticky section. 

I'll sticky the link to your original thread with the tracing information in this forum as well.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well done, all! Nope .. it ain't brain surgery to trace bands .. at least those from the national organizations .. some of the others .. good luck!

Thank you everyone for getting this stickied!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Well done, all!
> 
> * *Nope .. it ain't brain surgery to trace bands* .. at least those from the national organizations .. some of the others .. good luck!
> 
> ...


* No, it certainly isn't, but that doesn't mean everyone knows the steps to tracing them. 
We KNOW them now.

** Your welcome.

Cindy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Renee! I was wondering about this and I think it will be a big help with alot of lost pijies. and the people that find them, also to the people that lost them as they may get their bird back faster....Now we know the secret..HA to pidgey..lol..


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Glad to help.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*TO RENEE (Lovebirds)...A HUGE GRATEFUL HUG FOR YOUR TIME AND GREAT INFORMATION GIVEN! I HAVE THE INFORMATION SAVED!! *

(NOTE: for ME, sometimes getting info IS "brain surgery!")  

YES, I DID locate the owner, who, unfortunately, does *NOT* want the pigeon back! 

The pigeon is a big red one who had the misfortune to collide with a car (??)...at least from the severity of the leg wound, sounds like a car. The bird is doing fine and can hobble around but the leg will never be "well."

I will pick up the bird next week and keep it until we can find a permanent home. The rehabber says he/she is very friendly and seems very healthy. 

Anyone in the Phoenix area who would like a lovely BIG red former racing pigeon, please let me know...by PM or e-mail and I will give you my phone #.

The bird will have the home just vacated by Marlin, who is with Cindy and acclimating to her backyard guys before being released. His visit to the Vet came out healthy and clean....

Shi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have an idea for a home Shi and I will pm you about it after I verify my idea.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Charis said:


> I have an idea for a home Shi and I will pm you about it after I verify my idea.


MANY THANKS, Charis!

Am willing to travel with bird if not TOO far and IN my Valley area...

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I _hope_ I have a permanent home for the pigeon here in my area. 

Will update after I pick he/she up and know more...

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*HELP!!*

The list that Renee posted has been _most_ helpful!!

BUT, for the life of me, I canNOT find any info on this band:

*AU 2518 2008 CDS pigeons.com*

Anyone have any ideas??

MANY THANKS!!
Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *HELP!!*
> 
> The list that Renee posted has been _most_ helpful!!
> 
> ...


I think it probably says CBS and here's the info.l

Club Name : CONTINENTAL BREEDING STATION 
Club Code : CBSPIGEON.COM 
Club Secretary : RICK MARDIS 
City : OKLAHOMA CITY 
State : OK 
Phone No. : 405-691-1313 
Email Address : [email protected]


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Renee, BLESS YOUR HEART!! *YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY CORRECT!!*

My most HUMBLE apologies!! Shows to go ya that I spoke TOO soon!

When I couldn't find the info, I thought to myself, "Self, CALL and MAKE SURE that WHAT YOU HEARD is what SHE SAID!!"

I took the info from my answering machine and _thought_ she said C*D*S...nope! When I went back to check it out, sure enough, JUST LIKE YOU SAID, Renee!!

THANK YOU AGAIN!  Next time, I will be more careful before yelling for help! 

So far, my band " work" is going well!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Renee, BLESS YOUR HEART!! *YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY CORRECT!!*
> 
> My most HUMBLE apologies!! Shows to go ya that I spoke TOO soon!
> 
> ...


Are you an official band searcher now?? LOL
Not a problem. It would be very easy to hear "D" instead of "B".........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> *Are you an official band searcher now?? *LOL
> Not a problem. It would be very easy to hear "D" instead of "B".........


Don't laugh, but, YES, I think that is happening. When my rehabber friend gets in a banded pij, she calls me...she doesn't have a computer and I'm more than happy to help. I feel it's the least I can do since I don't have the room to help a lot of pijies. Will do what I can. 

The bird mentioned above is from another rehabber and _my_ rehabber told her about me, so I think the word may spread!  

...and, it's all Mr. Squeaks' fault!! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------

